

On to the next 100 quintillion years - no_gravity
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140105-timeline-of-the-far-future

======
cl42
It's interesting to see how many mass extinctions we might go through in the
coming millions of years: a few super novae, asteroid strikes, etc.

This reminds me of the earlier thread on the Fermi Paradox. Does anyone know
if the paradox discussions take into account the seemingly relative frequency
of mass extinctions?

As far as I understand, the Drake Equation does not. Maybe it's the case that
intelligent life on Earth forms against all odds due to a relatively (and
improbably) quiet ~75M years?

------
jack9
600 million years (total solar eclipse impossible) has a typo in the last line
of the description text. It should say ..."too far away from Earth for total
solar eclipses to be /possible/"

